# Just scored and old packard bike



## SmellyCat (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw this at a yard sale and the bike  sort of spoke to me to save it.  Its a Packard with the s/n 3K7442 under the bottom bracket.  If you can help me identify it, that would be cool.  I just plan to clean and repack the gears.  Maybe the paint will buff out.  Thx SC


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 25, 2012)

Colson made, sn under bottom bracket can narrow down a year.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2012)

OK everything that I'm throwing out here is open for debate. I don't think the wheels are correct, nor the crankset. I can't quite tell, but I think the rear dropouts are facing down rather to the rear, which makes me believe that it's a post war bike. And I didn't think postwar Colsons used a Packard badge. Hopefully I will be corrected if I'm wrong about any of this.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 25, 2012)

Could we see a close up of the badge?


----------



## SmellyCat (Sep 25, 2012)

*badge*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Could we see a close up of the badge?




Here it is ,  I,m impressed the tires are holding air


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2012)

Could you also post a photo of the rear dropout (where the rear axle fits into the frame)?


----------



## SmellyCat (Sep 26, 2012)

here is the back hanger.  thx for the help.  SC


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. I checked with a friend. The Packard badge is probably correct for a post war frame, which I'm pretty sure that yours is, as indicated by the forward facing dropouts. I don't know the exact year from the serial number though.


----------



## SmellyCat (Sep 26, 2012)

Thx for checking Dave.  I think your right about it being a  post war bike

this site has a picture that looks like it and its labeled as a 48 packard

http://oldroads.com/pqdb_img.asp?p=fdbdown.asp?853&mod=&mak=Packard.  SC


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link. I think that this style rack could possibly be correct for your bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like it has the Colson 'Sweetheart' sprocket, used until just after Evans bought the co. in '54 or 5.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the 3 in front of the K in the serial # identifies it as 1953.


----------



## SmellyCat (Sep 29, 2012)

[SUP][/SUP]. rats.  A 53. Instead of a 48 .still.  Really cool bike.  We had church craft fair today. And I expected a few folks to notice ,  but I was  pleased at how many people came up asking about it and going for a ride.  I've ran tin foil over the rust and gave it a coat o wax.  Still looks like it needs a paint job.   Just a great day.    Back to the project,  the back wheel gear hub has a plastic cap to squirt oil in,   What king of oil goes in there?  Sc


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2012)

There was a lengthy discussion on this subject, but this quote from SirMike1983, seemed to be the most basic answer. "From what I recall, the 3-in-1 blue can with the motor on it is basically 20 weight oil and is pretty good stuff."


----------

